# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  آپلود فایل با jquery

## miladreisi

چطور میشه یه فایل رو با jquery آپلود کرد؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> چطور میشه یه فایل رو با jquery آپلود کرد؟


سلام.
شما برای این کار انتخاب های زیادی دارید:


jQuery HTML 5 UploadSimple plugin for jQuery to asynchronously upload multiple fileHTML 5 Uploaderو ...
موفق باشید.

----------


## Hasan_DMT

سلام
لطفا یک نمونه بزارید که بشه تمام فایل ها رو آپلود کرد
مثل نمونه های مختلف دمو نباشه و حتی نشه یک فایل بیشتر از ۲ مگ رو آپلود کرد
ممنون

----------


## mrgraphy

سلام دوست عزیز.
آپلود فایل کاری هست که سمت سرور انجام میشه و jquery فقط یک وسیله هست برای ارتباط بین client و server و محدودیت های حجمی و نوع فایل در برنامه ای که به زبان سرور نوشته شده باشه انجام میشه مثل php.
شما بگید دقیقا چه چیزی از آپلود با jquery میخوایید اگر وقت گیر نبود براتون بنویسم.

----------

